# Gator 6x4 starts & dies



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

Trying to fix Gator diesel for a friend. Engine starts then dies immediately. I figured out the shut off solenoid to the injection pump is getting power on the white wire while cranking but the yellow wire does not have power with key on. I've been looking at wiring diagram but still kinda confused. Looks like it gets power from Glow plug timer relay but...hard to see how that works. I put power to the yellow wire at the pump connector and glow plug relay clicks and engine will stay running but runs really rough. I haven't checked to make sure ground to relay is good but other than that, I'm thinking maybe the relay is bad. Any help? Thanks alot.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What color is the exhaust smoke,when it runs ?
Black,or greyish white ?


----------



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

Black Smoke when it starts for just a second with key engaged. Have checked fuel flow and even tried to bleed injector lines, but I think it's running perfect for the short second it runs but no power is going to fuel shutoff solenoid to pump when key is released. Thanks


----------



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

I ordered glow plug relay, hope that fixes it. It's expensive.


----------



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

Nope, didn't fix it. I even bypassed key switch to test, still no luck.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check the draw straw (dip tube/fuel intake) in fuel tank. They clog with goo and the symptoms are what you describe. Start, run a couple beats, then shut down. Or, starts and runs really rough without any power. It can also be the fuel filter on the side of the engine has clogged.

If the draw straw in the tank is the problem, clean it, then use a product like Sea Foam in the fuel tank to clean out the algae that forms the scum.


----------



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

This is not a fuel supply problem, the fuel shutoff valve isn't getting power on koeo ckt.


----------



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

Found rat chewed wires inside frame/body to front. Wiring diagram I had wasn't exactly right. One of the relays was none existant. It does run now, but it sure runs rough at idle. Never worked on one of these before. Runs good at higher RPM. I'm not so sure it doesn't have a dead cylinder. Can't you check compression through the glow plug holes?? I noticed the adapter they sell is for the injector hole. All the Ford diesel pickups I work on daily are checked in the glow plug hole. Would appreciate an and all ideas on this. Does anyone have one of these and know how smooth they usually run at idle? I drove it, it seems to run fine while driving. I like my Polaris Ranger much better, this thing is a hunk of Junk as far as I'm concerned. Slow, low geared, no speedometer, etc. Not sure what the actual application of this equipment is.


----------



## cviola2005 (Feb 16, 2016)

I know that you found no power on the yellow wire, but just to be sure that the fuel shutoff solenoid is causing all of the problems, it can be removed and the engine be run without it for testing purposes. The solenoid could be only retracting partway.

If the engine runs perfect with the solenoid removed, you then know that the engine has no mechanical problem(s). With the solenoid removed, stick your finger in the hole and you'll feel a metal arm, pushing it in shuts off the fuel. Some of these 3TN66 and 3TNE74 engines have a mechanical shutoff arm also.


----------

